# 12.1 UEFI Install issues



## SingerMan (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a backup server built around FreeBSD 10.1. All the disks, OS and data are GPT-partitioned. The motherboard has UEFI BIOS, but the 10.1 OS is not using an efi partition. Today I downloaded and prepared a FreeBSD 12.1 memstick and started the new OS install thinking to go “full” UEFI.

At the 1st screen during boot up I’m getting an error message. Here it is verbatim*:*

“_The system found unauthorized  changes on the firmware, operating system or UEFI drivers. Press [N] to use the next boot device, or enter directly to BIOS setup if there are no other boot devices intalled. Go to the BIOS setup > Advanced >  boot and change the current boot device into another secured boot device_”

The BIOS is already set to boot from the 12.1 UEFI memstick.

What is the source of this problem? I’ve been trying to install over the old OS disk. There are no Windows installations on the disk only FreeBSD 10.1. Would it help to zero-out the old boot drive disk before installing?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2020)

Turn off Secure boot.


----------



## SingerMan (Apr 30, 2020)

I meant to thank you SirDice.  In my BIOS the choice was "other OS"  That did it.   So, Thank You!


----------

